
Lou's Pseudo 3d Page - jonathanhefner
http://www.extentofthejam.com/pseudo/
======
sehugg
One very early pseudo-3D game (perhaps the first?) was Sega's Fonz, which drew
a not-really-perspective-corrected road using discrete logic. AFAIK it hasn't
even been emulated by MAME yet.

Oh yeah, and shameless plug for my 6502 IDE which draws a pseudo-3D road on
the Atari 2600 :)
[http://8bitworkshop.com/?platform=vcs&file=examples%2Froad](http://8bitworkshop.com/?platform=vcs&file=examples%2Froad)

------
probably_wrong
This website again... every time I see it, I get an irresistible urge to write
my own old-school racing game in Javascript (it's been done, I know, but not
by me).

I'd better get away from it before I "forget" that I have deadlines to stick
to.

~~~
usernam
Lou's page is one of the reposts that I'm always happy to look at. And it has
been reposted frequently.

------
jonathanhefner
I love the cleverness of old games and the tricks used to produce compelling
effects on underpowered hardware.

~~~
UweSchmidt
And ultimately, that's all you'd ever need in a game, right?

[http://playdosgamesonline.com/lotus-the-ultimate-
challenge.h...](http://playdosgamesonline.com/lotus-the-ultimate-
challenge.html)

(runs in the browser)

~~~
jonathanhefner
I like to imagine so! :D

I presume you've seen
[https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games](https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games)

------
errozero
I've read through this page a few times in the past and still find it
difficult to get my head around the math involved.

~~~
khedoros1
For me, the math is always easier when I'm writing something myself, than when
I'm reading about how someone else did it. Rather than just a description of
something that someone else tells you works, you've got lists of approaches
that you came up with, your own opinions of positives and negatives of each,
and an intuitive grasp of _why_ you do something a specific way.

Work your way into a problem until you don't know the answer to something.
Then keep experimenting with half-ideas and hunches. If you're still stuck,
read some about how someone else did it; the math will be easier to tie into
your own experiences, and you'll get more out of it.

